# Best Places To Buy Blow Guns And Extras



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

I always like to have a list of good resources and trusted places to buy online. It makes it easier. I would rather give a good supportive seller a couple extra dollars for great support. I have either dealt with personally or know some one who has.

Please add to this list.

The first is


 *Cold Steel Arizona* https://www.coldsteelarizona.com/

I have only purchased from them once and the product came with some very miner problems but probably from a bad mold or mis storage. They quickly and easily took care of the situation by offering either sending the poor product in and resending new ones or just send me some new cones. I asked for just the cones one do to time and why wast such resources for such a small problem.

The shipping is a bit on the high side but not terrible

Update 01/07/13

Just got a ups package from CSA and not only did they replace the cones they sent all new darts to replace the bent and damaged ones that I received with the CS BG I am happy with the way they handled this and feel that they would be a trust worthy place to order from again and again.

2. *Midway USA* http://www.midwayusa.com/

I have only ordered from here once and it was over 5 years ago. I did not have any problems and every thing was good from what I remember.

I checked there rating on reseller rating .com and it is very poor so may not be the best place to order form anymore.

3. *Target Zone Sports* http://www.blowguns.net/

I have not used TZS but many have and even some of our forum members. I will be ordering from them after the fist of the year so will have more info them but feel free to add you input.

Reseller rating .com is a good resource to use to see how a store rates. http://www.resellerratings.com/


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

I spoke Bruce from Target Zone Sports yesterday. Seems like a really nice guy, and they take making quality blowguns very seriously.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

NightKnight said:


> I spoke Bruce from Target Zone Sports yesterday. Seems like a really nice guy, and they take making quality blowguns very seriously.


Bruce is the man.


----------



## FukiyaGal (Dec 25, 2012)

Bruce from TZS has always come through for me. One time i ordered 20 blowguns for a kids summer camp, and he threw in free extra dart cones. Its the only place i'll order. 50 cals from. 

-Restita

Sent via Tapatalk 2


----------



## drfrancov (Dec 28, 2012)

Has anybody bought stuff from this website?:

http://www.jungleblowgun.com

I am considering ordering but I would feel much more comfortable if any of you has had experience with them.

Thanks!


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

I have not heard of them but that means very little. One resource to check out is http://www.resellerratings.com/ To bad it does list every store but it does list a lot.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

A friend of mine got a four foot Forty caliber TufRam from them. It arrived bent and upon notification they shipped a replacement immediately along with a prepaid shipping sticker to return the bent one.


----------



## drfrancov (Dec 28, 2012)

I placed a small order. I will let you guys know my experience.


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

neondog said:


> A friend of mine got a four foot Forty caliber TufRam from them. It arrived bent and upon notification they shipped a replacement immediately along with a prepaid shipping sticker to return the bent one.


That is rarely seen this day and age. good to here though!


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a similar story. I ordered a 4 foot .40 cal from them. It arrived extremely bent. Then sent a new one that was straight and told me to keep the bent one. I straightened it out so that it was pretty close to perfectly straight. Their customer service was top notch. I have nothing bad to say. I still prefer target zone sports.


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

Just got a UPS package from Cold Steel Arizona and not only did they replace the cones, they sent all new darts to replace the bent and damaged cones that I received with the CS BG I am happy with the way they handled this and feel that they would be a trust worthy place to order from again and again.


----------



## drfrancov (Dec 28, 2012)

I received my order from Jungle Blowgun Co a few days ago. I am pleased to report the transaction went smoothly. I received 100 of their 0.40 sharp wire darts and 25 of their soft tip darts. The wire darts came not assembled but that isn't a big deal. The soft tip darts work alright. So far so good! I am shooting a 0.40 terminator blowgun. I am more than likely going to buy from them again in the future (but don't tell my wife please!).


----------



## Nicholas (Apr 28, 2015)

DONT ORDER FROM TARGET ZONE!!! I ordered from target zone and in doing so spoke to That Bruce guy and at first he was all nice and was like pro USA? And these blow guns are the best blah blah blah. Anyways.... The product arrived and was damaged. The barrel was scuffed and used. So I called him to let him know the product was damaged. He said it was fine when it left his inspection. I said impossible. I opened the box and the packaging and noticed it was badly damaged at first sight. So what he was saying was false. He wanted me to return it but wouldn't send me a shipping labe. So it was going to cost me an additional $17 to send some damaged shit I didn't ask for back. And on top of that if he didn't agree it was bad enough he wouldn't replace the idem. And even if he did I was still out 17 bucks. He told me he thought I was being picky. I said no... It's damaged. Bruce then said well now you know what it's like on this end. I said no I'm the customer just looking for a new product and this one is used. Then he went on to say how he only makes 10 buck profit a blow gun. And I tried to explain the situation further and he told me to SHUT THE FUCK UP and let him talk. So I gave up and hung up the phone.. Bottom line is he's is a fact. Some middle man working out of his moms house or something. He doesn't inspect anything. He's a scam artist sending damaged goods. There is a 100 percent guarantee of satisfaction on the packaging label. But they want you to pay extra for the damaged peace of shit they sent you to begin with. It gives the USA a bad reputation on the manufacturing of product and customer service. I just wanted what I ordered and Bruce went on a cussing spree and wouldn't shut the fuck up himself to hear me out... So eat shit Bruce and give us what we payed for.


----------



## Nicholas (Apr 28, 2015)

Target Zone is no good. They say the barrels are teffelone coted. Like they should be if there professional grade. And there not. The quiver moldings are poor quality. They don't stand by there guarantees. If the order is wrong or damaged you pay o butt load to send it back. And you can only hope Bruce gets it right the 2nd time. So you don't pay more money to resend it. Bottom line is he talks out his ass and wants ur money. Not your satisfaction.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Nicholas said:


> Target Zone is no good. They say the barrels are teffelone coted. Like they should be if there professional grade. And there not. The quiver moldings are poor quality. They don't stand by there guarantees. If the order is wrong or damaged you pay o butt load to send it back. And you can only hope Bruce gets it right the 2nd time. So you don't pay more money to resend it. Bottom line is he talks out his ass and wants ur money. Not your satisfaction.


Contact him again and give him the link to this forum so he can see his new advertisement for the company . Reading your post I now would never order from them . Word of mouth on the web can make or break you .


----------



## josewatt (Apr 29, 2015)

I am preparing a list of around 1000 sellers present in this region along with details of the kind of Guns and extras they deal in. I soon will be sharing the list here.

I am writing it in a doc. but seems like i have to convert it into PDF first. i found a great tool to convert it into PDF- Universal Document Converter. 

I soon will be sharing the list here.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

josewatt said:


> I am preparing a list of around 1000 sellers present in this region along with details of the kind of Guns and extras they deal in. I soon will be sharing the list here.
> 
> I am writing it in a doc. but seems like i have to convert it into PDF first. i found a great tool to convert it into PDF- Universal Document Converter.
> 
> I soon will be sharing the list here.


Welcome to the forum .


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

I too have nothing good to say about Target Zone Sports. Bruce was an absolute asshole on the phone and acted like he didn't give a shit if he got my business or not. His arrogant attitude was off the charts and I too could not get a word in edge wise, forced to listen to his verbal disrespect. Wouldn't buy from him if he was the last vendor on the planet. I'd make every little piece just to spite him.

Here I thought it was just me all this time and kept quiet about him. Now I am wishing I hadn't as I could have saved Nicholas the bad experience. My apologies.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

This place has been very good . Good deals when there is a sale . http://www.midwayusa.com/


----------



## BlowGunMan1986 (Jun 5, 2015)

Has anyone ever ordered from http://that-and-this.com before? They have a small assortment of blow dart guns and sell some darts I see. The prices look good and the offer free shipping but I've never purchased from them before, so I'm not sure what the quality is like. I'm looking to possibly get the 24 inch blowgun.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

BlowGunMan1986 said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from http://that-and-this.com before? They have a small assortment of blow dart guns and sell some darts I see. The prices look good and the offer free shipping but I've never purchased from them before, so I'm not sure what the quality is like. I'm looking to possibly get the 24 inch blowgun.


Welcome to the forum !


----------



## JTslinger (Oct 21, 2015)

Seems like Target Zone really went down hill in two years.


----------



## chet (Jun 30, 2017)

well its been a few years since this topic was active, looking for some blow gun stuff, lots of negative reports, is Target Zone safe to deal with these days


----------

